# Printing a hood of a hoodie



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

It's getting cold and the hoodie orders are coming in. I have a client looking to print their logo on the side of the hood on hoodies. 

Has anyone done this? 
Could you tell me the method you used?

I'll be using a manual press and plasticol ink.

MB


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Dark ink on light garment-plastisol one stroke.

If it is a black garment and you do not have a clamp device you may want to use vinyl if the deign will work with vinyl.

Popular placemenr right now though.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

Your life will be much easier if you purchase hoodies that only have one layer of fabric in the hood. Most of them have two layers, but you can find a few one with layer, I think some American Apparel and some Jerzees.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm going to cut my own triangular shaped platen and chop off the sharp edges about an inch or so.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I just finished an order this week where I printed a two color design on the right side of the hood. Like DK said, try to get a shirt with a single layer hood. I had also made my own small pallets for youth size shirts. I used these pallets and placed the top of the hood on the left side of the pallet and the neck part of the hood on the right side of the pallet. I adjusted the design so when i burned the screen the logo would be sidewards so it would print correctly. The design was gold and white on a black hoody jacket. I printed both colors, flashed, the printed again. It actually came out looking pretty good, and that was the first time that I had ever seen on the side of the hood, but wish I could say it was my idea. It was the clients. Good Luck. Aloha


----------

